
Show HN: Crescendo – macOS App to view real time event data - suprhackersteve
https://segphault.io/posts/2020/03/crescendo/
======
keyle
Neat! Will try it out.

Amusing side fact. That demo.gif is 7 times bigger than the application
binary.

~~~
addandsubtract
Converted to a webm file[0] and it's less than 700kb (a bit less than the size
of the binary).

[0]
[https://giant.gfycat.com/LikelyDescriptiveBrahmancow.webm](https://giant.gfycat.com/LikelyDescriptiveBrahmancow.webm)

------
heywire
OT: Just FYI, it took a good 5-6 seconds after page load before the text
appeared on the page. It looks like the 5MB gif is delaying the load of the
fonts.

~~~
umaar
In addition to using a video which would be the biggest improvement here,
`font-display: swap;` can help with the perceived performance when using
custom web fonts.

Made a video on how to use Chrome DevTools in applying this technique:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRrrL0Mg1pM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRrrL0Mg1pM)

------
oefrha
Very cool. One nit: maybe an option to display timestamps in human-readable
ISO 8601 format?

------
saagarjha
Cool! EndpointSecurity is pretty nice; I was in the process of writing
something like this since it's fairly easy to get started with this kind of
monitoring with it.

------
krtkush
Nice!

One problem - I'm unable to resize the window and make it smaller.

------
sgt
How is this better than Dtrace? Looks cool though

~~~
suprhackersteve
Dtrace focuses on syscall level information which can flood the user with
information. It is fantastic for debugging and getting extreme detail on a
single application. The goal of this app is to give the user a higher level of
events with some reduction in surface area. Plus you get a fancy UI to filter
and search!

------
nutjob2
macOS 10.15 only? That's going to limit its appeal. Many people are staying
away from that version for the foreseeable future.

~~~
sho
I wouldn't say "many". The only holdouts I know of are pro audio/video users
with interoperability concerns; pretty sure they aren't the target market
anyway.

~~~
brailsafe
You're probably right, but as a non audio/video person, I'm trying to stay
away until the next version. If the most apologetic Apple cultists I listen to
podcasts from are still critical, that's a bad sign imo. So far all I've heard
in the real world is the annoying security popups which I also don't want.

~~~
jasonlfunk
Those annoying pop ups are only annoying because on day one everything has to
ask permission. After that, you only see them if you install a new
application. I certainly prefer having to give my permission before an
application uses my microphone or records my screen.

~~~
oefrha
I agree with “just day one” in general, but do note that if you develop apps
or write AppleScript that require permissions it can get pretty annoying as
every build asks for permissions all over again. (Actually I’m not quite sure
about native apps built from Xcode, but this was my experience with a Qt app I
wrote last month.)

